# Rotala Indica?



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I have looked on the PlantFinder index, but I am not finding Rotala Indica anywhere. :frusty: 
Any info on this plant would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Irish


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

We have not yet added the true Rotala indica that I know of. Perhaps you are looking for Rotala rotundifolia? Indica is an often used, albeit incorrect, synonym.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, actually I'm not sure. The picture that I saw on the internet was labeled as Rotala Indica. But in the plant index, the Rotala Rotundifolia was not the same as what I had seen.










Mayeb if you can follow that link, you can tell me what I am looking at, and maybe some specifics on that plant. (Will it attach to driftwood?, CO2 needs?, Fertilizers?, Lighting?)
ANY help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Irish


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmmm... that didnt seem to work......

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2005.cgi?&Scale=3&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=93


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I believe the plant in the picture is Rotala rotundifolia 'green' not R. indica.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's correct. The plant in that tank is _R. rotundifolia_ 'green'.

The real _Rotala indica_ (not Indica) is what is commonly called Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'. That and rotundifolia look very similar emersed, so it's easy to see how the confusion originated. Why it continues is somewhat of a mystery.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

neonfish3 said:


> I believe the plant in the picture is Rotala rotundifolia 'green' not R. indica.


Thanks.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, that's correct. The plant in that tank is _R. rotundifolia_ 'green'.
> 
> The real _Rotala indica_ (not Indica) is what is commonly called Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'. That and rotundifolia look very similar emersed, so it's easy to see how the confusion originated. Why it continues is somewhat of a mystery.


Thanks.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, that's correct. The plant in that tank is _R. rotundifolia_ 'green'.
> 
> The real _Rotala indica_ (not Indica) is what is commonly called Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'. That and rotundifolia look very similar emersed, so it's easy to see how the confusion originated. Why it continues is somewhat of a mystery.


Do you happen to know if it will adhere to rocks or driftwood?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It won't. Ferns, moss, and _Anubias_ will.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> It won't. Ferns, moss, and _Anubias_ will.


Thanks. I will look into that.


----------

